# Ideas.



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Kinda stump here so far Iam coming up w/idea 2' long pipe attach to ROPS...slide shovel and rake w/in pipe.

Do you gentlemen have better idea?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes... forget the shovel,and rake.Pack it with ice/beer!


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Whilst easy/convenient to mount on the ROPS, consider also the potential for it to cause injury or be lethal in a Tractor roll over - the potenital is to be cut by the shovel or speared by a factured handle (from experience when the world goes "belly up" you want as much clear space around you & the ROPS as possible - the inertia of even a small CUT will bend/snap shovels or hand tools with ease...).

Alteratively suggest maybe mount the holder pipe:- 
- if you have a FEL ,on the outside top of the bucket or clamped the outside FEL 
- to a trailer drawbar or headboard
- to a carry all
- or perhaps any implement to may frequently use in combination with the hand tools (e.g Box Grader)

I guess we're all tempted by convenience of having things "handy"......& if you assess your risk in the application as minimal & progress the ROPS mount suggest clamping around the ROPS ( as drilling &/or welding can compromise the ROPS integrity)


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thomas, I wanted to put up pictures of my shovel holder, but my computer won't do it all the sudden. I'll never buy a dell again. They suck! Anyways, I have a thread on here somewhere, about a shelf I attached to my ROPS, all welded together and the shelf is attached using the U bolts that attach my canopy so no aterations to the ROPS. The shovel is slipped through a pipe attached to the shelf and I welded up a ring made of 6 inch pipe to some 2 inch angle, that is bolted to the axel using the same bolts as are used by the ROPS, so that the ring pulls the shovel handle of towards the side of the 3 point so as not to get entangled in the lift mechanism, and it keeps the handle of the shovel out of the tires too. The shelf as it extends off the rear side of the ROPS, will pitch the shovel away from mysel, shoul I ever roll the tractor. Here's my pictures.... http://www.tractorforum.com/f209/okay-thomas-ones-you-21925/


----------

